# Vitamin C as Sodium Ascorbate from (can't usually get in health food stores)



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

From my reading and talking to those who know - Sodium Ascorbate powder - can take higher doses without bowel problems
Sheri (and quoting Hilary who is here)

Here is a summary of the Vitamin C articles I've posted before

>From one of the most
knowledgable docs on Vit C - also mentions Archie Kalokerinos MD in
Australia who discovered cure for SIDS in aboriginal babies (too bad we
don't use it here - Vit C)

http://doctoryourself.com/cathcart_thirdface.html

Why A Sick Body Needs So Much Vitamin C
Megadoses: Why?
Home

The Third Face of Vitamin C
Robert F. Cathcart, M.D.
Journal of Orthomolecular Medicine, 7:4;197-200, 1993.

********

http://www.orthomed.com/klenner.htm

Journal of Applied Nutrition Vol. 23, No's 3 & 4, Winter 1971
Observations On the Dose and Administration of Ascorbic Acid When Employed
Beyond the Range Of A Vitamin In Human Pathology
Frederick R. Klenner, M.D., F.C.C.P.

*********
"How Much Is Too Much?
Dr. Robert Cathcart believes the ideal intake for any individual is the
highest level they can tolerate without loose bowels. On the basis of his
experience with 11,000 patients over 14 years this bowel tolerance level
may be 10 to 15 grams in a healthy person, 30 to 60 grams in a person with
a cold, and over 199 grams per day in a person with a serious infectious
illness. During an infectious illness the best clinical results have been
achieved by maintaining high vitamin C levels in the blood through 3 or
more grams every four hours.
(again this may need to be sodium ascorbate form)

http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/mega_1_1.html#HOLFORD

VITAMIN C:

HOW MUCH IS ENOUGH?

By Patrick Holford

*******
http://www.internetwks.com/pauling/hoffer.html
(links to some of the articles in the bibliography are there on the webpage)

(c) 1996
First published June 1996 in THE TOWNSEND LETTER FOR DOCTORS AND PATIENTS
Reprinted with permission by the Author and The Townsend Letter

The Vitamin Paradigm Wars

*********

http://www.orthomed.com/polio.htm

July, 1949 SOUTHERN MEDICINE & SURGERY 209

The Treatment of Poliomyelitis and Other Virus Diseases with Vitamin C

Fred R. Klenner, M.D., Reidsville, North Carolina

********

http://www.*********/p/vitc.html

VITAMIN C, the cheap anti-viral
Dr Cathcart http://www.mall-net.com/cathcart/

Vit C Foundation http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/

Klenner paper http://www.orthomed.com/klenner.htm

Null http://www.thehealingcenter.com/

Dr Pittman http://www.he.net/~center/

OrthoMed http://www.orthomed.org/

Ascorbate Web http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorbate/

Linus Pauling site http://www.internetwks.com/pauling/

C for Yourself http://www.CforYourself.com/

******
And from Hilary WITHIN PERMISSION TO POST
"Don't use Calcium ascorbate - ever. There are very good reasons why,
not least of which is how it is metabolised in the body. Calcium
Ascorbate is a no no. I learned the hard way. Brief description.
In order to metabolise ascorbate, the Vitamin C needs a sodium ion.
It splits into two compounds, one of which is used, the other
excreted. The basic biochemical unit of the cell is the sodium ion.
If you use calcium ascorbate, the calcium sheers away, and sodium is
pulled from the nearest cell with it in it. Once the ascorbate is
split, the first thing it does is to chelate out the calcium, which
should not be there. Then what you have left, is what is available.
That is why you rarely get diarrhoea with calcium ascorbate. Because
you have to use far more of it to do what sodium ascorbate does. So
how did ester C become supposedly the best. I don't know. I know my
facts, because Archie Kalokerinos explained them to me, as have a
couple of biochemists. I needed to know, because when Archie sorted
out my arthritis after the rubella vaccine, he didn't put a label on
it. I didn't know what it was. So when I ran out, I went to the
health shop, and asked for "the best". Within 9 months, I was in
deep trouble and rang Archie to ask if this stuff was supposed to
kill me (had a severe sodium deficiency, which was stuffing my immune
system even worse than normal!!!). He asked what was on the bottle,
and when I read out Calcium Ascorbate - well - I'm sure he would have
boxed my ears if he was in the same room. Just joking. He's very
calm and gentle, is Archie. Anyway, he explained that I would need
to salt everything in sight for a while, and never to do it again.
Hypercalcemia makes cancer cells grow like billie-oh... "

And from someone else - can't verify this, but sounds accurate

Divide the number of pounds by 2.2 to get the kilograms your child weights
and then multiply times 200 for minimum mg per day

40 pounds divided by 2.2 = about 18 kilograms X 200 mg per kg of body weight = 3636 mg or 3.6 GM
OR X 375 mg (hi end) = 6818 mg or 6.8 gm

See below

For dosage it all depends

(Give until they get the poopies and then cut back a little)

Sodium ascorbate powder for breastfed babies.

Dosage rate = between 200 - 375 mg per kg of body
weight over waking hours, actual dose depends on
individual.

So if your baby weighs 4 kilos, one gram vitamin C =
1,000 mgs ( one-quarter of a level tsp) should be split
into several doses, and given from morning to
evening....

One good pinch equals 250 mgs, if you want to use the
vague method.

Express some breastmilk, dissolve the vitamin C. Using
a plastic dropper, drip it into the inside of her cheek
until all in, or get it into her as she breastfeeds by
inserting the dropper without breaking her "seal" - not
so easy!!!

You should start to notice a significant difference
within 24 hours.

In UK I get from Health Plus

http://www.healthplus.co.uk

In US -Bronson Labs

http://www.bronsononline.com/cgi-bin...CGRY_NUM=11841


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

what about sodium ascorbate, like ester-c? I've heard good things about that...do you know anything about that?


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

What I posted was all about Sodium Ascorbate

Ester C is not sodium ascorbate - information in articles I posted above about ester C and Hilary also might want to speak more to that

Sodium Ascorbate better than Ester C


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I meant *calcium* ascorbate...sorry


----------



## Jimibell (Feb 18, 2003)

So sodium ascorbate is OK and calcium is bad?
Should one consult a doc, nutritionist, homeopath or someone about this before administering to baby?
Is this only for when they're sick or daily use?
Where can one find info on nutrition and vit c?

I'm very conscientious about getting only super healthy stuff into my baby's body. But she eats like a bird...and breastfeeds like a baby cow....she's 13 mos. My main concern is vit C and iron...for some reason..
This probably isn't the right post for this but any info on this would be appreciated.
Japanese doctors make American doctors look like they have PHDs in nutrition...so not much info over here.


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

Read everything I posted - it is all in there (including Hilary's comments







)


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

aw, heck. i hope i'm not asking the same question...

my prenatal includes calicium ascorbate, buffered 500mg & from rose hips, rosa l spp (fruit) 25mg. i am getting more salt, since i seem to want it - if i can add some sodium ascorbate, that sounds like a good idea? i'm not thinking of switching my prenatal cuz i think there's other good things in it, mostly it's the things that aren't in it, fillers and preservatives, but i wonder. while i'd probably do it, i'd hate to end up taking 80 pills 3 times a day to get the 'best' ones - really gets the gag reflex going, at that point









nutrition is so obscure, and kept that way. it shouldn't be.







it's so hard to get proper, useful information as a regular person. I really appriciate you posting this information here!!









Lori


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hilary_
*(MHM - it might be, that because you are using CA, your body is demanding more sodium, or it might be that you are gun-shy of sodium, and your body is protesting...

A lot of people pull back on sodium, when they shouldn't....

For a start, your levels of Vitamin C are inadequate IMO, so I would simply be adding about 1,500 mgs of sodium ascorbate on top of what you are already doing. One quarter CA is neither here nor there.

Were you taking "respectable"





















doses, then I would find my wet bus ticket, and tickle your left knuckles....)*
I just figured it was because I was pregnant and they say, don't restrict yourself - so I'm not







Plus, I never bought into that fear of sodium thing, I salt what I like. I only avoid sodium-nitrate/nitrite *shiver*. Regardless of the DASH and DASH II studies, I don't think I have any reason to restrict my intake. I'm not hypertensive, anyway. Even in my present state









I'll be sure to clean up my act in the vitamin-c area, I'd hate to get my knuckles rapped.







inky

I think in my case, it's related to not finding the proer info, so keeping it in 'moderation' until i could find something helpful and not harmful.


----------



## Jimibell (Feb 18, 2003)

Hilary,
Thanks for the information.
Do you happen to know of any people here in Japan?
My Ped is great, he's actually recommended against vaxing and he has not once even mentioned giving us meds, he never even takes her temp when we go in.
But his ideas about nutrition seem a little dated to me. At 6 months when I told him she hasn't had any solids he looked shocked and told me I should start right away and that I can give her fish soup! I thought that was weird.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Sodium Ascorbate can be had from Bronson Laboratories 1-800-235-3200.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

gr. went shopping this afternoon. found some sodium ascorbate, but only in chewable c, and only listed in combination w/ascorbic acid - ie: 500mg C (from sodium ascorbate and ascorbic acid), not saying what the split was.

I tried GNC and the HFS - I never bother w/the ones at the grocery b/c they're all fillers and preservatives, ick. Even less useful than the HFS, it seems!







Sheesh. Just had to prove it to myself.

Guess I'll just have to buy my vitamins online.


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

The links to Bronson Labs is at the bottom of the first post I did


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

NOW -Sodium Ascorbate 100 % pure Vit C powder
www.nowfoods.com
1/2 teaspoon is 1690mg

tastes a liitle salty but not bad


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

okay, just curious.... all this vitamin c talk is for fighting something, you know when dc is sick.... what about if the ds is healthy.... is this prophalytic usage too? (is that spelled right?)

I could be dense and missed it...... anythoughts appreciated. I just weaned 19.5 month son.

thanks
tracy


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

so how much for my 19month old...in your humble opinon...


----------



## suschi (Nov 19, 2001)

Just wanted to mention that I did find a bottle of powdered sodium ascorbate at our local health food store, in the pet section!

Christine


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

For dosage it all depends

(Give until they get the poopies and then cut back a little)

Sodium ascorbate powder for breastfed babies.

Dosage rate = between 200 - 375 mg per kg of body
weight over waking hours, actual dose depends on
individual.

So if your baby weighs 4 kilos, one gram vitamin C =
1,000 mgs ( one-quarter of a level tsp) should be split
into several doses, and given from morning to
evening....

One good pinch equals 250 mgs, if you want to use the
vague method.

Express some breastmilk, dissolve the vitamin C. Using
a plastic dropper, drip it into the inside of her cheek
until all in, or get it into her as she breastfeeds by
inserting the dropper without breaking her "seal" - not
so easy!!!

You should start to notice a significant difference
within 24 hours.

In UK I get from Health Plus


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

thanks for the repeat. I thought i missed it.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

danke.....

I might have more questions......


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Now that I've straightened out Sodium Ascorbate, and Calcium Ascorbate, what's up with Ascorbic Acid? How does this fit into the picture, or does it? And what about rutin, hesperidin and bioflavonoids? Or are these just fancy ways of cha-chinging the price up at the till?


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Test


----------

